# thinking of purchasing a bundle



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

hi all, im new here and a new sentra owner aswell lol. this is my 1st car, its a 2002 sentra GXE and i want to do my 1st upgrade to it since this week is Black Friday and i will have the cash to spend lol. i was searching and found this bundle on walmart: Walmart.com: Sony Car Audio Bundle: Sony Xplod GT09HP CD/MP3 Player System with 4 Speakers: Auto Electronics

i tried doing some more research into it as if it would fit in my car, the stereo and speakers but couldnt really find much. if anyone can let me know that this bundle will be fine for my car please let me know =). thank you much appreciated. :newbie:


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah it will fit. The only problem you should run into is the rear deck has 6.5 inch speakers in it for stock, so you will have to either cut a new hole and re-drill screw holes or just mount them up with new screw holes. I cut an entire new hole in mine. It provides a cleaner look and sound.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet thanks for the reply =). if i would take it to a shop, would they charge me extra for cutting the rear to make them fit?


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah most audio shops charge for all of the install. Everything they do has a price. Most shops would most likely charge for a riser and put the 6x9 on top of the rear deck just so they dont have to cut it, plus they can charge an inflated price for the extra parts. Its all a money game when talking about having an installer do work for you.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

any estimates on how much it might cost me?


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

It all depends on who you take it to. Also how you talk to them. These guys will take you for a ride if you sound like you dont know what you are talking about. Go to a reputable shop and just tell them what you have and what you need done. Shop around also, prices will vary. Shouldn't be more than a couple hundred bucks ($200-$300) for a full install.


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am gonna contact a friend of mine that lived in Miami and see if he has any suggestions where to take your ride.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

thanks man i appreciate that.


----------



## Nismomatt4527 (Sep 15, 2009)

I was told Manny's Auto Sound is one of the best around Miami. You may try and see how much. Its worth a shot.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

sweet thanks man. i'll definitely give them a call and check it out.


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

sweeet my audio system came in today. the 6"x9" speakers are 300 watts each and the 6.5" are 190 watts each. i think thats pretty good right? lol im not really ssure if thats enough for some great ssound....now just gotta find the time and money to get them installed lol


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

alright well i found a place that will do my complete system for about $110. Im going to see if i can hook it up this saturday and i'll have pics posted up by then =)


----------



## Pr0udS3ntra0nw3r2002 (Nov 26, 2009)

well i just got done installing my stereo and 2 speakers in the front for a total of $85. couldnt install the 6x9" speakers in the back cause of the seatbelt compartment underneath was blocking the way and it would've costed me alot more. soooooooooo....imma check now if any of my uncles can make me a box and install them in the trunk for me now lol...dont want to get rid of the 6x9 3way speakers but if i got to then imma put em up for bid on ebay.


----------

